# Buzzing bee



## PrestonS (Oct 25, 2011)

Started playing with macro shots the last couple of weeks. I've been diffusing the on camera flash which does not give as much light as I'd like so I've been opening up the aperture. As a result the DOF is a bit shallow but I liked this shot. Thoughts technically or on the composure? I noticed I missed cloning a few spots out in the lower left. I was running out of RAM in LR and cloning was taking forever. Also had trouble getting a crop I liked. Any thoughts on the crop?


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely shot...looks like a wasp?


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice shot!  I like the DoF - especially how the flower the wasp is on starts to blur out about half-way.


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I normally hear then called yellow jackets but I'm not sure what the technical term is.


----------



## memento (Oct 26, 2011)

More than likely it's a Dolichovespula Maculata, which is found throughout most of the Nearctic region.

May be a Vespula Maculifrons or Squamosais though..


----------



## shootnride (Oct 26, 2011)

PrestonS said:
			
		

> Started playing with macro shots the last couple of weeks. I've been diffusing the on camera flash which does not give as much light as I'd like so I've been opening up the aperture. As a result the DOF is a bit shallow but I liked this shot. Thoughts technically or on the composure? I noticed I missed cloning a few spots out in the lower left. I was running out of RAM in LR and cloning was taking forever. Also had trouble getting a crop I liked. Any thoughts on the crop?



Great colour love it!


----------



## gavunsmith (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the colours and detail. Great capture


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 26, 2011)

kool shot....


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonderful, and I love the little bits of pollen on the bees body.


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Scuba (Oct 27, 2011)

I really like this.  I agree maybe just a touch more DOF.  I really like the crop though.  

I think I need a macro lens.

What are the settings/equipment?


----------



## marcy (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunning shot!


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 27, 2011)

Great shot but I didn't like the dark, almost black background. Looks as if it was shot at night  Was it?


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 28, 2011)

Scuba said:


> I really like this.  I agree maybe just a touch more DOF.  I really like the crop though.
> 
> I think I need a macro lens.
> 
> What are the settings/equipment?



18-55 f3.5 lens so nothing special with the lens. It does focus fairly close which allows me to get away with these shots. I've got my eyes on a true macro lens. On camera flash with some bubble wrap used as a diffuser. 

Link to image with exif data... DSC_0019.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 28, 2011)

amrannoordin said:


> Great shot but I didn't like the dark, almost black background. Looks as if it was shot at night  Was it?



When you shoot with the flash you often end up with a black background when the flash dominates the lighting. There was a fair bit of ambient light but the background was fairly dark. When I'm at home I'll post up the unedited/uncropped version where you can see a bit more background.

Thanks again for the kind words guys.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi PrestonS

Try using fill flash instead of full flash to get more ambient light. See slow synch, front and rear curtain here:
Slow Sync Flash

A good discussion is found in this book.

It is just a suggestion


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the blue blobs of pollen (?) on his head! Great detail and color.


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 31, 2011)

amrannoordin said:


> Hi PrestonS
> 
> Try using fill flash instead of full flash to get more ambient light. See slow synch, front and rear curtain here:
> Slow Sync Flash
> ...



Thanks for the pointers. I'm just starting to use the flash. For this shot the bee was actually in my kitchen on a bouquet of flowers. The background had a stove in it so I did my best to use the flash to take away any background. Outside I'll have to put your suggestions to practice. Thanks.


----------



## MelissaP (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree great detail! I think I see into it's eyesAwesome colour


----------

